# Handel's Messiah - The Trumpet Shall Sound



## jason4445 (Dec 22, 2010)

1Corinthians 15: 52 - 54
In a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, the last trumpet shall sound, and the dead shall be raised incorruptible, and we shall be changed. For this corruptable must put on incorruption, and this mortal must put on immortality. So when this corruptible shall have put on incorruption, and this mortal shall have put on immortality, then shall be brought to pass the saying that is written, Death is swallowed up in victory.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 23, 2010)

Youtube is blocked here at work, but I look forward to seeing this at home. 

This is one piece in Handel's Messiah that is tough to sing.  I enjoyed being a part of the bass section (not _fishing_, but music ) of a recital 2 years ago where you could sing along in the section of your choice.  Some of the men around me helped "handle" the tough parts!  The best was singing the "Hallelujah Chorus" that is always incredible!  I sang that with my Dad many years ago, too.


----------



## jason4445 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have sung a good portion of The Messiah twice in Community Choirs and it is a sincerely awesome experience and each and every time you sing it you get something new out of it.


----------

